# Buy or pass on this ATV



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a really nice looking 2002 Honda Rancher for sale on KSL for $1,500. At first this looked like an absolute steal, but the catch is it has 10,200 miles on it. The person listing it says it just had the motor rebuilt by Ron's Sporting Goods in Cedar City. Here is the link.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31243515&cat=145&lpid=15&search=&ad_cid=7

What do you all think?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

All that and without a clean title too?? I think I'm scrolling on....


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

How would you register it and use it during the hunting seasons without a title? It may be ok, but it seems like too much of a headache for me. I tend to try to avoid things that seem to be too good to be true because they often are...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you wanted to jump through the hoops to get a title it may be a good buy. Utah in one of the few states that actually issue a title on a off road vehicle. I know of a couple of people that purchased one from out of state and the hoops that they had to go through such as inspections and bills of sale were worse than bringing a car in from out of state and trying to get it licensed.

As for using it for the hunting season if you could get the paper work done they will issue a temporary tag for it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a ton of miles. My 1997 Foreman only has 4500 miles... and several thousand of them up nasty rock strewn trails (atv looks fantastic, until you look under it and see the smashed skidplates and frame rails lol).

I would not sell mine for double that price.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> That's a ton of miles. My 1997 Foreman only has 4500 miles... and several thousand of them up nasty rock strewn trails (atv looks fantastic, until you look under it and see the smashed skidplates and frame rails lol).
> 
> I would not sell mine for double that price.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan, you need to get out more ;-) my 1996 Polaris had 7200 miles on it when the odometer broke about 5 years ago.:grin:


----------

